# Maumee River questions



## fishingfireman (Apr 3, 2006)

My brother in-law wants to plan a March trip to the Maumee to fish for walleye. Any advice would be great. Were coming from the Columbus area so we may be needing lodging. Are there any cabins or nice hotels in the area? Also I have hip waders, will they work or should I get chest waders? Thanks for any help, Mike


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Ahhh the Maumee River Walleye Run...ain't nothing else like it! Combat fishing at it's finest. I don't know of any cabins around the Maumee area (it's pretty well developed) but there are certainly plenty of hotels in all price ranges and two primitive campgrounds that I'm aware of. As for the waders...DEFINITELY upgrade to some chest high waders! Although you probably don't need to wade that deep the line of guys will most always be out at least waist deep (I guess they like the feel of walleyes bouncing off their shins), and if you can't be even with them you can't fish. For technique tips and info on where to fish check out www.walleyerun.com and www.maumeetackle.net. March can really be hit or miss...if it was a very mild winter then fishing may be excelent already, but if it was an extremely cold winter then the walleye bite in the river may not be on yet. I have generally found the prime fishing to be in mid to late April. Just be sure to have plenty of jigs with you when you go because you will lose a ton of tackle and expect to be fishing in a crowd.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

That was a good post for his question...a no bull answer and a litttle advice.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

April 8th-12th has always been productive for me, but try fishing the tail ends of rapids, where the water slows a bit and stay away from the crowds...much better that way. Buttonwood is ok...


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

It doesn't hurt to have a wading stick either. The current is pretty swift!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The fishing really depends on the water levels and temps., it can be great one day and horrible the next. I would suggest checking out the site jojopro recommended and go from there. There are too many variables to try and explain all on a keyboard, when it gets closer PM me and I will help with the fishing. Lodging I have no clue.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I usually try to find the largest crowd of Asian guys in the river to fish by. They usually are the most successful and courteous people out there.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Good advice from all above. You always hear of the run peaking the 2nd week of April, and that is a pretty good guess if coming from out of town, but I've had some DAMN good days in March and May...and some really crappy weeks in April...so like Swantuck said, your best bet is to follow threads on walleyerun.com...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I usually try to find the largest crowd of Asian guys in the river to fish by. They usually are the most successful and courteous people out there.


   
Good advice!!


----------



## fishingfireman (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I am a novice to the sport of fishing and it helps to get pointers from the locals. I'll keep an eye on the reports and maybe I will come up and enjoy some "combat fishing" Thanks again, Mike


----------



## mert73 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike,

You will need chest waders. There are many motels around the area, but I do not know of any cabins. I've been fishing the river since the 80's. Send me pm and we can talk some more. Dave


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

One thing all of the above excellent posts forgot to mention is... "It's a lot of FUN". You will meet some really nice folk, just be the one to strike up the conversation as most of us are not taking advantage of the opportunity to get to know a fellow sportsman and hear some of his stories, and tell some of ours. But it is true... on rare occassion you'll meet one of the "other" kind, but its a big river and you can always move a little. Been fishin the run for 30+ years and I've talked with a whole bunch of neat guys (and gals) and only one or two not-so-neat ones.
Have fun, nothin' better that standing in the river as geese fly by at eye level as an eagle soars overhead, but be safe.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

seen that eagle for the 1st time last year, was fishing off blue-grass. Wont be too much longer and we'll be back there


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

if you fish the Island or the Maumee side don't take a leak .on there presses weeds where any one can see you $104 I think that is what they got them for last year.I could not beleive it when I saw a guy get caught on the Island I thought he killed someone the way it was handled..ALSO DON't EVEN THINK OF KEEPING A FISH THAT IS NOT HOOKED IN INSIDE OF THE MOUTH


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

There is a KOA in the area, I belive it is called Stoney Ridge KOA. They have a few of what they call Kozy Kabins, I saw them when I camped there for the run a few years back, they looked nice and the campgrounds was nice as well. They did seem to be a little on the small side though.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

All great advice. Biggest thing is pay attention to the weather up here before you come. Check the water levels via the websites mentioned. If it's anywhere above 582 I would stay home. Higher water = less fishing spots, and sometimes when it's high and muddy the fishing is just tough. Take up the offers of guys like swantucky, who fishes a ton down there and send him a private message when it gets closer. Maybe even hook up with somebody down there from this board. Good luck.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Good advice above..

Feel free to PM me. I'm down there 2-3 times per week from the end of March until the middle of May.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BFG said:


> Good advice above..
> 
> Feel free to PM me. I'm down there 2-3 times per week from the end of March until the middle of May.


Lightweight!!

I'll be there almost every day from the end of Feb. (conditions permitting) till the fish are done, usually the first week or two of May. Don't fish near hiddenlake, BFG, steeliehunter, or myself because we are no fun to fish around and seldom catch anything.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Don't fish near hiddenlake, BFG, steeliehunter, or myself because we are no fun to fish around and seldom catch anything.


If you should decide to fish near one of the above characters, I strongly suggest you stand upwind...as the smoke will probably make you sick...not to mention the constant...

"there's one.."

"another..."

"this sucks, let's go drink..."

"I want to lick a wall...that's the last time I help you make egg sinkers again Randy...."

"my stringer is full...you guys done yet??"

"outside in, inside-out...what does it matter...you got a problem, you talk about it with me..."

"listen to the guys screaming for help on the peninsula in front of Fort Meigs...think we should help 'em?..oh wait..fish on.."

"591 ain't that bad...when I was a kid we used to fish 597 all the time and slay the hell out of 'em.."

"sure...you might catch fish with a surf rod and a Silstar reel..."

"sure I'll net your fish for you...right after you give me your wallet to hold..."


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Well done BFG!!


----------



## City Slicker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am new but have fished with Swantucky. I stopped to relieve some pressure my bladder was feeling on the way to the "spot". Before I got my package in my pants, Swantucky was yelling, "fish on". I made it to the bank and got my line in as Swantucky was limiting out. The best part was the two ladies that had been in that spot for 2 hours and not caught a thing. I thought they were going to castrate him. All ended splendidly as Swantuckey handed me his Pole while he untangled my mess. I caught my first "river runnin walleye" and now have the fever that will never die. 

Thanks SWANTUCKY!!!!


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

hay swantucky,you the same guy from the steel head site


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't think so. I have never fished for steelhead.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

swantucky said:


> I don't think so. I have never fished for steelhead.


If memory serves... he was lucky enough to catch one last year.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

KaGee said:


> If memory serves... he was lucky enough to catch one last year.


You mean to say it was luck to catch one in 23 fow in July off Brest Bay!! It dang lucky!! If Cityslicker is who I think he is that steelhead was caught off his boat. I'm not sure who was more surprised when that steelie surfaced.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

If you want an even better time at just some sport fishing head up there around mothers day and fish for sheephead. Yeah they are nasty, ugly and slimey but they sure do fight and you can catch some hefty weights and numbers.I have been going up there for the past 15 years or so and have more fun battling 3-20lb sheephead all day. No joke, we have caught 100+ apiece a handful of times, not to mention white bass every single cast for multiple hours straight. They will be chasing each other as you bring them to the boat and its not at all hard to catch a double when you can find them like this. Bruised stomachs, ribs, and arms about to fall off. Two years ago my dad caught what we guessed to be a 23lb sheephead. Too much fun but you really almost need a boat for this. We fish the rocks around the corner to the east of the maple rd boat ramp and under the bridge in the strong currents. If fishing the current make sure to have a good anchor and a heavy set up, had a quantum energy baitcaster stripped out a few years back. We always head up and fish around Ft. Meigs for eyes and white bass but if there is a lot of moss or the fish aren't biting very well then its off to the east for a lot of fun. Give it a shot and you will have the time of your life. Will need a good set of pliers though for rebending straightened hooks.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice shirt Swanny!!!!! I've heard that girls only want guys with skills!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't believe that I actually clicked on a thumbnail of Swantucky so that I could get yet another close look at him....

Yo...they sell this stuff....it's called sunscreen...especially effective for fair-skinned Dutchmen like yourself....


----------

